# Windows 8 won't boot on a Win7/Win8/Linux Mint multiboot



## Marcgal (Dec 30, 2013)

Windows 8 bootloader used to show some glitchy graphics instead of W8 logo from time to time; however, until now, it usually managed to get it's job done launch Windows 8 or Windows 7.

Until now. Well, it's now stuck to Windows 7 for some reason. Most often it shows it's distorted graphics, then it launches Win7 w/o asking. This renders Win8 unbootable.

If that's relevant: (a) Win7 came preinstalled, then I put Win8 next to it and then I proceeded with Mint; (b) Because of that, it is GRUB that shows first when the laptop starts, Windows 8 bootloader can only be launched from GRUB; (c) Secure Boot was disabled by default; (d) IIUC the boot is set to Legacy Bios, not UEFI; (e) I switched off fast startup at Win8 before installing Mint; (f) I can launch Windows 8 from Windows 8 installation media, but Automatic Repair fails to repair anything (I was hoping that maybe Automatic Repair could reinstall Windows 8 bootloader, even if it got rid of GRUB in the process; but then, hopefully, I could restore GRUB - or not...) (g) I'm really too slobby, I lost Windows 7 installation media somewhere... Perhaps I could find it, by searching up the whole flat.

OK, how to fix this? Y, I know, attempting to have three OSes installed on one laptop w/o having deep knowledge about boot-related things *was* asking for problems, but still... I need Linux, and I need Windows 8.


----------

